# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Slow thread page load?

## Dave A

I'm finding thread pages are loading very slowly this morning. Not anything else - just the thread pages.

Is anyone else experiencing this too?
(Or not experiencing this?)

I'm trying to narrow down the cause of the problem.
The server load seems fine - so that's not it.
I'm connecting via Telkom ADSL - may be the problem.

----------


## IanF

Dave I am with Afrihost Adsl and it is fine

----------


## Mike C

Hi Dave - all working fine for me.

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the feedback.

Obviously a temporary glitch - it's working fine for me too now.

Probably due to a connectivity problem on my side - I had folk in my office that couldn't even connect to google.co.za which is ordinarily spectacularly reliable and fast.

----------


## Mike C

Hi Dave - I have started experiencing a major slow down in both logging in as well as view pages.  It is almost as though the whole page (or something specific) has to load before I can scroll down.  
After a few minutes it seems to rectify itself and is back to normal, but if I leave and return, the same happens again.
I had some Microsoft updates on Saturday so it could be due to that ...  :Confused: 

Anyone else experience hassles recently?

----------


## Mike C

I have just had a Firefox update, and it seems to have rectified the situation.

----------


## Dave A

Mike, I think it's a call for Yahoo! User Interface Library (YUI) script files that is causing an occasional problem. I've got things set up to draw them from Google's servers rather than from Yahoo!, but perhaps I need to rather set up to serve them from the TFSA server. 

Ultimately I don't think it's server load issues at Google or TFSA that is is the core of the problem, but the ISP peer and channel priority issues we seem to be having in SA at the moment. At least when it happens, it does seem to be relatively temporary as things are set up currently. 

For now, let's just keep an eye on it. If there are more reports, I'm going to have to seriously consider making a change.

----------


## Mike C

Thanks Dave - will do!

----------


## tec0

I am with MTN "WCDMA" using Firefox 16.0.1 "Updated" Portable I have no problems at all.

----------


## dfsa

Since I joined, I have never had any page load problems on TFSA

----------


## Mike C

Hi Dave - all has been working well since I last posted on this thread.  All back to normal.  Problem must have been on my side.

----------

